

Amazon changes its prices more than 2.5 million times/day.  - teawithcarl
http://qz.com/157828/amazon-changes-its-prices-more-than-2-5-million-times-a-day

======
nkuttler
I've seen some products just bounce back and forth a few cents. I notice this
because they are in the non-checkout section of my shopping cart (not sure how
it's called on .com). I always assumed those prices change mostly because I
get a notification every time and might be more inclined to add them to the
"real" cart.

